# 9/18/2011



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't know if any of you guys know this but on 9/18/2011 a certain movie saga will hit blu-ray for the first time. (Hint: A long, long, time ago in a galaxy far,far away...) LordVader is probably giddy about this one. Nine discs will be in this set.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe Lord Vader already posted a thread on it...

I do recall posting in it, as I think this will be the 4th time I am purchasing the set.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Always knew my 15th anniversary was going to be something special :lol:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never watced a single minute of any of the Star Wars flicks. I think I got turned off by all the hype and saw the groupies sort of like the kid in "That 70's Show".

I've watched a lot of the spoofs though, like "Space Balls" and some other take-offs like the one with Sigourney Weaver and Tim Allen.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen them all, but the newer ones only once each and the older ones only a couple of times each.

Sold my DVD's a couple of years ago, so I'll probably buy this set for the kids.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> I've watched a lot of the spoofs though, like "Space Balls" and some other take-offs like the one with Sigourney Weaver and Tim Allen.


That was a parody of Star Trek, not SW.


----------

